# Zna30 In Stock Now Hurry If You Wanted One!



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/14)

http://www.electronicstix.com/collections/zenesis-hybrid-mods/products/zna-by-house-of-hybrids

I've been waiting to pull the trigger on this and just bagged one!
This is why I sold all my mods 

I guess I'll be getting rid of my Nemesis @Smokyg and maybe even the Diamond Knurled King (Maybe).


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/14)

@Rooigevaar


----------



## RevnLucky7 (31/5/14)

@Cape vaping supplies


----------



## RIEFY (31/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> @Cape vaping supplies


you know what I want!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (31/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you know what I want!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I told you already I like girls!
Shut up and buy one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (31/5/14)

got 2 dna30s coming allready. will see how they go.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zuzu88 (31/5/14)

Price? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (31/5/14)

And they are gone.


----------

